# Ins And Outs Of Getting Hhv In Sa...



## Shaun Gunning (29/4/14)

Hey forum,

I recently got back into vaping after a terrible first impression some years back and have completely stopped smoking the stinky stuff. Been very impressed with my Kangertech EVOD starter kit that I got from vaping101.co.za

But on to juices: they've all been rather disappointing to be honest, other than a Vape Elixir Menthol and Fruits of the Forest, which are great. The closest tobacco replication flavour I've managed to get hold of is Dekang 24mg USA Mix which I actually quite enjoy. It's my number 1 ADV, but after trying a few others like Pal Mal (horrid stuff), Twisp Tobacco (terrible), Liqua 18mg American Blend (okay but weak for my liking), Besterfield/Chesterfield High (also very off-putting) and a few eciggies branded fruit juices, I've been left rather disappointed with them all.

I have however read some fantastic reviews of HHV on this site and ECF, and am very keen to give it a shot. Specifically Huntsman and Dark Horse (Thanks to Clint and Matthee I think it was for the reviews). But a few questions come to mind:

Their shipping options don't indicate global shipping being available. What's the process to order on their site and what are the shipping costs involved?
How long does it take to deliver (JHB)?
Do these liquids require steeping before vaping, or is this simply an optional recommendation?
Are their non-tobacco flavours worth trying out as well?

Personally I am looking for a cigarette analogue flavour, or at least something that reminds me of smoking a cigarette. I'm also looking for some great fruit and dessert flavours to vape in-between. I am currently steeping my collection of 10 juices to see if they develop better flavours. As someone scientifically minded, I might be able to provide some insight to the forum in this respect with regards to best methods and the whys and hows involved in steeping. I've had some good results with a warm water bath and agitation for a few hours.

Perhaps the rest of my monologue should be posted in the intro threads and subsequent threads instead. Anyways - back to the HHV questions...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

I have an order (My first one) on it's way from HHV... will do a review when it arrives! I know @vaalboy likes the tobacco flavours and loves HHV.

Delivery time is long! We ordered some time back and we are still waiting... there is a few days delay when you first order because they make to order... not sure how they have sent it but expect it any day now.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

We ordered on the 8th of April and they shipped on the 10th. So here we are 19 days later and they still haven't arrived.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

Shipping was $18


----------



## Shaun Gunning (29/4/14)

$18 isn't bad at all. Guess I should give Huntsman and Dark Horse the 30ml treatment and order 10ml for the others to give me a good spread of flavours.

Still keen to know if we have local suppliers of a similar quality...


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

Shaun Gunning said:


> Still keen to know if we have local suppliers of a similar quality...



Have you tried any of the Vapour Mountain Legends range? I'm not a fan of the complex juices which the Legends range is but you may enjoy them.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-legends-range.610/


----------



## Andre (29/4/14)

Most welcome to the forum @Shaun Gunning. If you feel like it please introduce yourself at the end of this thread.

As to your questions: Taste is very subjective, what I might rave about you might hate. That said, HHV tobaccos have been quite popular on this site. There seems to be a group that like the sweeter Heather's Heavenly Tobacco and a group that like the drier Huntsman and Dark Horse. Lately the Maple Eh?, which is dryish with a very slight touch of sweet have also come to the fore. Huntsman is my favourite followed by Maple Eh?. These are all naturally extracted tobaccos (NETs), which is not available locally at all. I do believe Vapour Mountain's Guevera (Legends range) does contain some NET, but I have yet to try that juice. Many rave about it - see our review section.
Steeping of the juices mentioned above is not required imo. The heavier juices like Sludge and some others improve with steeping. Ordering is online, payment with credit card. Their prices and shipping are very reasonable imo.
As to their non-tobacco flavour - the only ones I would recommend are Atomic Grasshopper (choc mintish) and White Lie (pear coconut). Not that I have tried that many of the non-tobaccos.
Hope this helps. Feel free to ask away.


----------



## Shaun Gunning (29/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Shaun Gunning. If you feel like it please introduce yourself at the end of this thread.
> 
> As to your questions: Taste is very subjective, what I might rave about you might hate. That said, HHV tobaccos have been quite popular on this site. There seems to be a group that like the sweeter Heather's Heavenly Tobacco and a group that like the drier Huntsman and Dark Horse. Lately the Maple Eh?, which is dryish with a very slight touch of sweet have also come to the fore. Huntsman is my favourite followed by Maple Eh?. These are all naturally extracted tobaccos (NETs), which is not available locally at all. I do believe Vapour Mountain's Guevera (Legends range) does contain some NET, but I have yet to try that juice. Many rave about it - see our review section.
> Steeping of the juices mentioned above is not required imo. The heavier juices like Sludge and some others improve with steeping. Ordering is online, payment with credit card. Their prices and shipping are very reasonable imo.
> ...



That's some great info, thank you. When it comes to tobacco flavours I know that I prefer the drier, less sweet flavours for sure. There's something very off-putting about a sweet tobacco, and it feels and tastes like a cheap imitation imo. Well, the few sweet tobaccos I've mistakenly put in my mouth over the last while.

Huntsman and Dark Horse seem to get the nod all over the show for their quality and analogue replication of tobacco flavours, so I'm quite sure I'll enjoy them more than the current crop of artificial flavours I've so far tried.

When it comes to sweeter flavours I've found the Vape Elixir Fruits of the Forest to be awesome. Love the flavour of that juice. But I've also had the displeasure of trying Dekang coffee and caramel, and they're both so incredibly poor that they're sitting around steeping in hope more than anything else. The flavours are so artificial that I cannot wrap my head around their perceived popularity. I even tried to slow reduce my own espresso and steep it into the coffee mix for a while, then filtered it, but to no avail. Still tastes like chemical coffee to me, and the caramel reminds me of sucking on straight caramel essence from a Moirs bottle.

Also tried cola, red bull, grape, and blueberry from eciggies and while they get better with a good steep, the only one I found myself enjoying was a 50/50 grape and blueberry mix. I guess I'm just a fruity kinda bloke. 

But I'm really looking forward to trying out a whole host of flavours. As a chef, a bit of an amateur scientist, and a new vaper, I reckon I might be able to put some decent reviews out. Will definitely post them as I get around to new flavours...


----------



## Shaun Gunning (29/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Have you tried any of the Vapour Mountain Legends range? I'm not a fan of the complex juices which the Legends range is but you may enjoy them.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-legends-range.610/



Wasn't aware of them, so thanks for that. Will put in some orders there...


----------



## Andre (29/4/14)

Shaun Gunning said:


> Wasn't aware of them, so thanks for that. Will put in some orders there...


Vapour Mountain makes great juices, not one tastes artificial. Their fruit flavours are very natural. Banana Cream and Passion Peach are my favourites. Here is the link to their selection: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/. The VM4 is sweetish with just a hint of tobacco and will probably not find favour with your taste buds as at present. Many review of their juices in our review section: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain.473/.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (29/4/14)

@Shaun Gunning vapour mountain VM4. Nuff Said! Do it now! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (29/4/14)

Doesn't taste like stinkies but it's a tobacco desert 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (30/4/14)

hows about a group buy from HHV?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

